# I need some suggestions please!



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

I have been given about 2 cups of Butterfinger candy bar fillng. It's just the orange stuff that's in the candy bars, no chocolate, & it's crushed very fine. What can I do with it? I thought of using it to top ice cream or in a trifile(sp?) with chocolate cake. Anyone have any other idas? I'd greatly appriciate them!!


----------



## nicole (Mar 8, 2005)

Crewks, I made a cake and put the crumbs of them in the middle of the layers. They were kinda big pieces. And it turned out really good. if they are really fine. I would use them for ice cream topping. I bet your kids wil love that too.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just keep thinking of Butterfinger Blizzards from Dairy Queen.... 

John


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks nicole & ronjohn! I thought about adding some of it to chocolate chip cookie dough & seeing what happens.


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2005)

ooh crewsk i bet that would be deelish in the cookies !!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

OK, I'm going to see if I have everything I need & make the cookies. I'll let y'all know how they come out.


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2005)

looking forward to it crewsk


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 8, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Thanks nicole & ronjohn! I thought about adding some of it to chocolate chip cookie dough & seeing what happens.



I was going to suggest this myself!  My g'mother used to do this when I was a kid.


----------



## Raine (Mar 8, 2005)

Butterfinger Cake            

1 (16 ounce) frozen pound cake, thawed 
12 ounces frozen whipped topping, partially thawed 
1 cup creamy peanut butter 
8 ounces Butterfinger candy, coarsely chopped 
1 cup hot fudge sauce

Carefully cut pound cake into three layers.

Gently fold 2-1/2 cups whipped topping and the peanut butter together. Fold in 1/2 cup of the crushed candy. Place bottom cake layer on a serving plate. Spread with 1/4 cup hot fudge sauce. Gently spread half of peanut butter filling over fudge. Top with middle cake layer; spread with 1/4 cup fudge sauce and remaining filling. Top with remaining cake layer. Spread top and sides of cake with remaining whipped topping. Sprinkle remaining candies over cake top. Heat remaining hot fudge sauce and drizzle over top of cake.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, I just took the last pan of cookies out of the oven & all I can say right now is OMG!! The Butterfinger stuff really adds a nice crunch & a little something special to the cookies. I only baked about half the dough & put the rest in the freezer for later.

Rainee, that recipe looks wonderful! The only thing is the stuff I have is very fine, almost the consistency of brown sugar & it dosen't have the chocolate coating. Do you think that it would take away from the texture of this? We have some friends comming for dinner Saturday & this looks like the perfect dessert to have then.


----------



## Raine (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey give it a shot. You never know.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks, I think I will. Hey, I did it with the cookies & they turned out great!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 8, 2005)

Some other easy appications would be to add the crumbs to either marshmallow treats, or to chocolate no-bake cookies.  You might even mix it into peanut brittle.  Sprinkle over fresh bananas that have been dipped in chocolate, then freeze.  Mix into the filling for home-made peanut butter cups.  Add to home made caramels.  Mix into German Chocolate Frosting.  Fold into buterscotch moose (butterscotch pudding blended with whipped cream), or pudding.  Hand dip ice cream cones in it.  Sprinkle with water, make into a sticky ball, and throw it at passing cars, oops, I didn't sat that.  It was my evil twin. 


Crewsk;  I know you to be a pretty good cook.  I also know you have imagination.  Put it to work.  You can come up with a million things.  And instead of throwing the balls at cars, there's always the kids, or DH.  Muahahahahah.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Goodweed! Too bad we only have about 3 or 4 cars go down our road a day.  I did think about using something to make it stick together & dip it in chocolate to make candy bars but I just don't know what to use to bind it without making it a hard lump. I was thinking maybe light corn syrup but I'm afraid that would be too sweet. Maybe marshmallow cream? Hmmm....some things to think about here!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 8, 2005)

crewsk, what about buying pretzel rods, dipping them in chocolate and then rolling them in the butterfinger crumbs?  Sounds like a wonderful combo of salty and sweet to me!


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2005)

Use them in a crust for cheesecake? Then top it with more of them and drizzle with chocolate?


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe just mix some of the crumbs with a little chocolate, form into balls and drop onto wax paper or parchement, and once it's solid, dip those into some melted dark chocolate or something, kind of like a truffle?  Maybe mix in some nuts and do something like a chocolate turtle, but with butterfinger crumbles?

If you make some ice cream, you could mix some in with the ice cream before you ripen it in the freezer.  Or, as someone else suggested, use it for flurry/blizzard toppings on soft ice cream or as a sundae topping.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks like I'm going to have to call my aunt & get some more of this stuff! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd just snack on them.  LOL...

really I think the ice cream, cookies and cake are great ideas!


----------

